# ... and now for something completely different.



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Post High Tea mayhem breaks out at Sir Richard Eaton Hoggs's flat in Thruxtonshire. Chaotic excitement such as this has not been witnessed since the Duchess of Swindonborough served Devilled Kidneys at elevenses.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Those track marshalls suck!! The stearing wheels are cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will have to implement some new policies at me track regarding attire now. :drunk: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Interesting concept. I've seen pictures of the steering wheel contraptions before. I doubt the did anything but give the driver something to do while mashing the gas pedal. Unless the wheel actuated a brake?? This set up wouldn't work as well these days considering the need for lap and shoulder belts, and air bags!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I bet it would work good for a drag strip.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I heard him say that they are tring to get you keen into driving your very own poop-ey?

Bob...200 mph...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I think I heard him say poop-ey?


Coo-pay ( Coupe ).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pass the crumpets, Bob!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Excuse me, would you happen to have any Grey Poop-ey?
Sorry.....had to........


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care who you are,that's funny right there.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's like my great, great Aunt Rosanna Anna Danna Rosanna once said....Nevermind lol*



tjd241 said:


> Coo-pay ( Coupe ).


Bob...Ooooooooooooh that is way different...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually raced on one of those style tracks in my younger days. It was at a Chicago Auto show or something like that. If you won a heat, you were awarded a checker flag. I was able to win once out of 2-3 trys. I would had stood in line all night long, but then my dad had to drag me away from the track.....:lol: At least a had my checker flag.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

fastlap said:


> I actually raced on one of those style tracks in my younger days. It was at a Chicago Auto show or something like that. If you won a heat, you were awarded a checker flag. I was able to win once out of 2-3 trys. I would had stood in line all night long, but then my dad had to drag me away from the track.....:lol: At least a had my checker flag.....:thumbsup:


me too! there was a car show, if i'm not mistaken, at Nassau Coliseum on Long Island. this would have been early to mid 1970s. they had a portable setup like the one in the video. if you didn't steer the car thru the turns correctly, it slowed down or stopped. i got to run it a few times and won a flag too. it was plastic, and i seem to recall it was actually a checkered flag with a red race car in the middle of it, although my mind may be messing with me now. i kept it for YEARS, now i gotta go in the basement and see if i still have it somewhere.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> me too! there was a car show, if i'm not mistaken, at Nassau Coliseum on Long Island. this would have been early to mid 1970s. they had a portable setup like the one in the video. if you didn't steer the car thru the turns correctly, it slowed down or stopped. i got to run it a few times and won a flag too. it was plastic, and i seem to recall it was actually a checkered flag with a red race car in the middle of it, although my mind may be messing with me now. i kept it for YEARS, now i gotta go in the basement and see if i still have it somewhere.
> 
> --rick



That is cooool. I bet you have it down there bud!!!!!:thumbsup:

I never encountered anything like this.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Very cool video! :thumbsup:


The track, lap counter, steering wheel controllers, Dyno etc are all Amercian Model Car Raceway out of Beverly Hills, CA....the top shelf standard in "big scale" racing back in the day. However, like Aurora's, the Straight, Left Turn, Right Turn (actually imprinted on the "tree") steering wheel and pedal controllers didn't last long.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought the same thing about the steering wheels- I saw these tracks at the Autorama custom car shows in Chicago as a kid at Navy Pier and the early McCormick Place. I probably drove on one or two because I had one of those flags for the longest time. I even remember them being at some amusement parks. I think the steerring wheels reduced some power as you entered a turn.

There is a place in Brooklyn called "Buzz-O-Rama" that still has one of these set ups:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slott V said:


> I thought the same thing about the steering wheels- I saw these tracks at the Autorama custom car shows in Chicago as a kid at Navy Pier and the early McCormick Place. I probably drove on one or two because I had one of those flags for the longest time. I even remember them being at some amusement parks. I think the steerring wheels reduced some power as you entered a turn.
> 
> There is a place in Brooklyn called "Buzz-O-Rama" that still has one of these set ups:
> 
> YouTube - Buzzarama



Thats hysterical!!! This is my home track growing up. I totally forgot he had that 1 in there. We never used it becauce he has so many tracks!!!

A lot of my collection came from Buzzy's. I was there about 5 years ago and will now make a trip there one day.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that Buzzy's is only open by appointment now a days. Might be worth making a phone call to make sure the place is open.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like we should assemble a group. Like we did several years ago when I got a bunch together and went to NJ Nastalgia Hobbys. 

Does anyone know how to make contact?

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Sounds like we should assemble a group. Like we did several years ago when I got a bunch together and went to NJ Nastalgia Hobbys.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make contact?
> 
> Dave


We can call him and make a date Dave.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

im in it if other ppl wanna get a group to run


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Sounds like we should assemble a group. Like we did several years ago when I got a bunch together and went to NJ Nastalgia Hobbys.
> 
> Does anyone know how to make contact?
> 
> Dave


I remember that! Still have the redline Thunderslicks I bought that day... good times... :tongue:

My in-laws moved from Brooklyn a couple years ago, but I did make it from their place to Buzz-A-Rama several years back, and actually ran a few laps on their HO track. Took me several tries to actually find the place open.

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

tj, What would Sir Dorhc Montoilet say???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

"Buzz-O-Rama" Loved the video....thanks for posting it up! Bz


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Did he say "electricmofied" cars?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff. I swear I saw this guy in that first clip...










didn't know he was Brit.


----------

